# Dry season - North side ?



## rebel (Mar 21, 2010)

The sun comes up on my side of the hill about 8am every morning. which is the south side. no sun on the north side until a few hrs. later.
just a thought, during a dry season with little rain wouldnt the north side be better  ?
the sun on the south side will dry all the dew off quicker and since it wont shine on the north side for several hrs. the plants on the north side will get to keep the overnight dew longer so seems in a dry season the plants on the north side should do better.
im talking about outside grows where water supplys are scarce or have to be packed in. and overnite dews and rain are the only sourse.
so i guess which is better , morning sun or evening sun ?  :hubba:


----------



## niteshft (Jan 25, 2011)

Idealy, you want a place with the MOST sun. One thing you can do is get ahold of some silica gel and amend the soil with it. Silica gel holds 100 times it's weight in water and will provide a buffer between watering as it will leach it's moisture out to the soil as the soil is drying out. I have never tried it out in the ground but have used it in outside pots with great results.


----------



## FUM (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^great INFO niteshft^^^Good looking out...Can't give thanks anymore???Check how long silica last for. YA!!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 27, 2011)

A south west exposure is ideal in my opinion, it gets the most sun. they will want as much light as possible


----------

